# How long does it take you to read a BL book?



## TomB360 (Dec 28, 2010)

How long does it take you to read a BL book of about 400 pages?

On a side note, is it con coincidence that the Hours Heresy novels (Horus Rising - Fallen Angels are the ones I won) all seem to be around 410 pages? Fulgrim is an exception at around 500 pages.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Too long. But add in a wife, 8 month old, full time teaching job and your spare time becomes... Well, you just don't have spare time!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I tend to juggle two or three books at once, for the challenge of having to remember the details. (Which feels like a good exercise.)

Between doing that and my coursework, in addition to some other work, it takes me about a ten to fourteen days to finish a four hundred page book. If your gonna read it, take some time and soak in the detail; no reason to pump through these things in one, two, or three days. I only ever did that once, and for the life of me I would be hard pressed to recall anything memorable from the thing. (I took nothing in, its like I just wasted my time.)


----------



## Cambrius (Nov 4, 2010)

I do most of my reading on my breaks and lunches at work, so about ten days per book.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

I can easily Get through one in a few days. But now I'm done with the heresy I'm onto omnibuses that takes about 2 weeks a pop.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

About 3 days of 3-4 hours a day if engaging or otherwise about 2 weeks.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I read TFH in 2 days, but I was in bed sick for those days. The longest (BftA) is more than a week, with another book read in the mean time. It depends on time available, the qquality of the book and the inclination to be bothered turning off the xbox.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

usually 2-3 days, unless works pretty busy in which case could be about 5. I just can't put them down.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Taken me 4 weeks so far to read 2/3's of Prospero Burns, but I was in Hospital for half that time.
It depends on if the story grabs me or not...some I can't put down until it's finished, while some are a chore to get through.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I have no idea if the books I've read reach 400+ pages, I don't count.
but it depends on the book, cadian blood I read quite quickly and enjoyed it, probably finished in a week, horus rising I started reading and after 3-4 months and only getting 2 thirds in I just couldn't be arsed, I feared it would bore me to death and it gave my no incentive to read its bland boring written shite and thousand sons took me a couple of months of me forcing myself to read it and wishing to die throughout the whole tedious centre of the book.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> and thousand sons took me a couple of months of me forcing myself to read it and wishing to die throughout the whole tedious centre of the book.


God I hope not - I nearly died a few weeks back so don't want a re-run...I've accidently read Prospero Burns before Thousnd Sons and heard that TS is the better read.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Right now, I'm reading Omnibus worth of material and originally, it was taking me about a month to read each one (after years and years of not reading anything as I'm a naturally slow reader, afraid of skipping something important by reading too quickly). But since I've been reading more (thanks to these very same 40k books), I've sped up to about 1 every 2 weeks. Am currently working on the Space Wolves Omnibus with Grey Knights & Ultramarines Omnibus' left to read (then I'll switch over to the 2 Warhammer Fantasy Omnibus I've got and finish those).


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Two or three days if it`s interesting. Two or three months if it`s not. :laugh: 


Hellforged: Two days.

The Killing Ground: Month and a half. McNeill`s weakest UM book imo, and unnecessary to the series.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Depends on if I enjoy it or not, and if the book is an omnibus or not, as they normally take longer to plough through than standalone novels. However, anthologies I can normally read a lot quicker than normal novels.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

When I got free-time (like the summers), about 4 days. When Im busy at the unviersity, about a month, give it a take.


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah its about available time for me too. But I usually find time for first reads I enjoy, so blood pact, thousand sons and legion all got finished in less than a day each. Bleeding chalice is 7 years and counting...


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

If, as others have said, I enjoy the book then it can be anywhere between 8 hours and 3 days- or if I'm extra busy with other things on my to do list it could take a week.


----------

